# DIY Waste Oil Heater Conversion



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just updated my blog with an article on how I modified a standard oil heater to burn waste oil.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Focus that flame in a tighter pattern and you could have a nice defencive weapon to add to your arsenal.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah really. That's kind of mean looking. Looks like a jet pack or sopmething.


----------

